# Favorite Prequel Star Wars Meme?



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

What's your favorite prequel Star Wars meme?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)

Prequel to the sequel?
If its about ep4-ep6 then I like this comment from c3po:

“Don’t worry about Master Luke. I’m sure he’ll be all right.
He’s quite clever, you know… for a human being.”


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

brushguy said:


> Prequel to the sequel?
> If its about ep4-ep6 then I like this comment from c3po:
> 
> “Don’t worry about Master Luke. I’m sure he’ll be all right.
> He’s quite clever, you know… for a human being.”


Nah, it's about ep1,ep2 and ep3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## lordelan (Mar 20, 2020)

I can't get enough of Ian McDiarmid's *brilliant* acting. He created more memes in a single movie (EP 3) than anyone else tbh. Palpatine is my favorite movie character ever and EP 3 had a huge impact on this.
I'm (re)watching scenes almost every week. I know how stupid this might sound but how can you ever get enough of this scene alone? So many memes in here:



Also this is just hilarious:



Could laugh at this every damn time.


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 20, 2020)

lordelan said:


> I can't get enough of Ian McDiarmid's *brilliant* acting. He created more memes in a single movie (EP 3) than anyone else tbh. Palpatine is my favorite movie character ever and EP 3 had a huge impact on this.
> I'm (re)watching scenes almost every week. I know how stupid this might sound but how can you ever get enough of this scene alone? So many memes in here:
> 
> 
> ...



gonna list some ROTS memes
Did you ever hear the tragedy of Darth Plagueis the Wise?
YOU UNDERESTIMATE MY POWER
Hello There
General Kenobi
It's outrageous, it's unfair
Don't try it
YOU WE'RE THE CHOSEN ONE (shouldn't be a meme tbh)


----------



## lordelan (Mar 20, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> gonna list some ROTS memes
> Did you ever hear the tragedy of Darth Plagueis the Wise?
> YOU UNDERESTIMATE MY POWER
> Hello There
> ...


How could you forget "I HAVE THE HIGH GROUND"?


----------



## emigre (Mar 20, 2020)

I've never been able to take killing the younglings seriously especially when Ewan McGregor is lamenting it.


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 23, 2020)




----------

